# PT Campus Public Safety Officer Bay Path Univ.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Public Safety Officer, Part Time
Institution:
*Bay Path University*

Location:
Longmeadow, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/16/2019

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Company Description:*
big, hairy and with horrendous breath

*Job Description:*


Position Code: CPSOP
Job Type: Part-time
Schedule: Hours vary and include weekdays or weekends.
Position Location: Longmeadow/East Longmeadow MA Campuses
*Job Summary:*

The Campus Public Safety Officer is responsible for periodic patrols of the campus and outlying property in order to protect life and property. Responds to calls promptly while on foot, or in motor vehicle. Exercise judgment in interpreting laws, ordinances, policies and procedures. Promotes and maintains favorable relations with all University constituents.

*Essential Duties:*


Patrol campus grounds by motor vehicle, on foot, or bicycle to prevent, discover and deter illegal activity, enforce traffic laws and college rules and regulations, check the security of buildings, functioning of outdoor lighting and road conditions, when applicable.
Campus Public Safety Officers will be supplied with protective vests. The vest will be part of their uniform and will be worn while on duty including extra duty/details. Failure to comply with this policy will result in disciplinary action.
Remain vigilant at all times and maintain a visible presence.
Escort students to dorms and other campus locations after dark or when a threat or risk is perceived.
Respond to calls for a variety of services including; basic assistance to students, faculty and staff, investigation of alarms, assistance to motorists, building maintenance problems, thefts, and other acts against persons or property.
Investigate, report, and record traffic violations, accidents and campus crimes, by interviewing witnesses, sketching diagrams and taking photographs.
Prepare detailed incident reports for use by department, college, in court testimony or for insurance claims.
Schedule and conduct fire drills for residential and non-residential buildings.
When assigned to East Longmeadow campus, may be required to cover reception desk at that campus when the Administrative Support Assistant is not present; respond appropriately to phone calls, inquiries and visitors.
When assigned to East Longmeadow campus, secure that building at closing, including verifying no one is remaining in the building.
Transfer deposits between the University and banks by personal pick up and delivery to ensure security of funds.
Direct traffic at all University functions and special events.
Administer CPR, first aid and emergency assistance.
Inspect and maintain departmental equipment to keep in reliable operating condition. 
This position is considered essential personnel. In the event of cancellation or delay of classes for any reason, essential personnel staff may be required to report to work. All essential personnel staff is responsible for reporting to work during and beyond their standard workweek days/hours due to inclement weather, emergency situations and special events as determined by the University or its designee.
May be required to provide services at other University locations or for functions not held on University property as needed.
Attend trainings as required.
Complete any other assignments as directed by the University.
*Requirements:*


Knowledge of state and federal law, traffic code and city ordinances, and college and departmental policy and operating procedures.
High school diploma or GED and at least two years of security guard or law enforcement experience. Associate's Degree in Criminal Justice or Law Enforcement helpful.
Skill in oral communications as demonstrated by effective ability to provide general information and directions, mediate disputes, interview witnesses and suspects, testify in court, and make program presentations.
Skill in written communications to produce reports and documents in the English language with clearly organized thoughts using proper sentence structure, punctuation, and grammar. Basic computer skills with working knowledge of Microsoft Office/Word.
Currently CPR and First Aid certified or able to successfully complete certification at the time of hire and thereafter as required. Inability to successfully complete certification and/or recertification, as required, will be grounds for immediate termination as this is an essential function of the position.
Ability to interpret and apply laws, policies and procedures.
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with all members of the University community including students, faculty, staff, and administrators in a multicultural environment.
Ability to quickly analyze complex, sensitive and/or hazardous situations and issues, and quickly devise solutions and action plans.
Ability to exercise sound judgement in evaluating situations and in making decisions.
Ability to patrol on foot, motor vehicle or bicycle and remain in standing or sitting position for long periods.
Ability to work and remain calm in stressful situations.
Ability to work outside in extreme weather conditions.
Ability to hear and see acutely during the day and night time conditions.
Valid U.S. driver's license.
Must successfully pass the online safe Driving Course and driving record check at time of hire and annually thereafter.
Must successfully pass safe driving course at time of hire.
Failure to successfully complete the course at time of hire and annually thereafter is grounds for immediate termination.
Submit to and pass criminal offender records check (C.O.R.I.) and sexual offender records check (S.O.R.I.) at time of hire and as required during employment.
Submit to and pass pre-employment drug screening and physical duties test.
Must be willing to work flexible and extended schedule including weekends, holidays, breaks, and cover other shifts as needed.
Ability to adhere to University policies and procedures.
Ability to handle confidential information with discretion. 
Should be committed to a culture of diversity, respect and inclusion; demonstrated ability to build working relationships with people having a wide variety of backgrounds, perspectives, and experiences different from ones' own.
General knowledge of the University's mission, purpose, and goals and the role this position plays in achieving those goals.
*Additional Information:*

*Commitment to Diversity and Inclusion*

Bay Path University is a diverse community devoted to proactively nurturing a campus-wide culture that promotes and ensures respect, inclusion and safety for all members regardless of race, color, national origin, age, gender, religion, sexual orientation and gender identity, socio-economic background, or physical ability. We are one University that opens our hearts and minds to conversations, to learning and to creating a community that is welcoming of all. Regardless of position, it is expected that each employee will embrace this commitment and demonstrate an attitude of respect toward and acceptance of all members of our community.

Bay Path University is a smoke- and tobacco-free community.

All offers of employment are contingent on satisfactory background checking.

*Application Instructions:*

Applicants for this position should attach a cover letter resume / curriculum vitae, the contact information for four (4) professional, work related references and any other relevant information pertaining to this position and your candidacy. Please apply online. Faxes and emails will not be accepted.

An Equal Opportunity Employer, Bay Path University is committed to fostering diversity in its student body, faculty, and staff.

In compliance with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA). If you have a disability and require a reasonable accommodation to apply for a position please email us at http://baypath.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=110655&jobboard=


----------

